

Ajax Secure Service Layer - known
http://assl.sullof.com/assl/

======
asnyder
Looks good, however, I don't know how secure users will feel without the
indication of security from the browser. Though this is clearly useful for
logins, but probably not for e-commerce.

~~~
known
One more <http://www.andrewpeace.com/rsajax/>

